# Ground Coffee Storage



## Jimmyram77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi just a quick question - Ive heard it best to keep ground coffee in a sealed container (I use an illy tin) & then place this in the fridge for storage. Is it best to keep in a fridge or would it be better just in a cupboard?

The reason I ask is I wonder if cold coffee then being exposed to boiling water is best for its taste?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The unkind answer is to tell you that it doesn't matter! Once coffee is ground it goes off so quickly that it's not worth storing. You're better off with freshly roast beans, ground on demand.

That said, most fridges are damp, humid environments, and not a good place to store any type of coffee, imho.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

You are best to grind on demand and avoid storing ground coffee at all. Try making two coffees: one with ground coffee about a day or so old and then the second with fresh ground coffee - you will notice the difference immediately.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

What I should have added to my last post was that it's amazing just how quickly quality starts to decline.

Unroasted, green beans will happily keep for a year plus. Roasted whole beans are at their best within 2 weeks of roasting (and I really think that this is pushing it, because I think that they are at their best around 36 hours to 3-4 days after roast.) When I was buying whole roasted beans I used to do it on a weekly basis - now I home roast around twice a week.

Even in an air-tight container, roasted beans start to loose something after that, despite the claims of some store-bought packaging, which predicts months of shelf-life.

Once ground, don't hang around - use them NOW!


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hope nobody minds me resurrecting this thread.

I was looking at buying this http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Filter-Starter-Pack.html as I thought it was good value but then I thought about it and realized that the time it takes me to get through 1x250g bag (approx 1-2 weeks) then by the time I got to the second bag never mind the 5th, the coffee would be extremely stale. Would I be better off buying the bags individually as I needed them and just push the added cost to the back of my mind?

I looked at their four bean blend http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Has-Bean-Four-Bean-Blend.html which sounds interesting and its medium roast, I am currently using medium/strong roast now. Any opinions?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally I would purchase the bags individually (or in the example above 2 at a time)

HasBean sells their coffee in resealable bags with one-way valves. Keep pushing the air out when you have used the beans and they will last for a few weeks from date of opening.

Once word gets out that you are making great coffee at home the consumption rate will increase and you will soon fly through the bags.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> HasBean sells their coffee in resealable bags with one-way valves. Keep pushing the air out when you have used the beans and they will last for a few weeks from date of opening.


Ground coffee lasting a few weeks!! wow great info thanks for that.

Also, should I start a new thread for the blend suggestions?

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not ground coffee, wholebean. (I should have read the thread title more carefully)

Ground coffee starts to go stale (at a rapid rate) when it is ground.

Do you have a grinder? (start a new thread and I will ask)


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

For what it's worth I am getting quite acceptable results (with whole bean coffee) after a few weeks unopened in the freezer. I now buy roughly a month's supply at a time instead of purchasing two or three times a month.

I probably wouldn't try it with 10 weeks' worth of beans, though. In my experience freezing cannot be pushed too far - whenever I've saved a bag of a favourite blend thinking I might get to enjoy some after it's gone out of season, the results have been dreadful. However I'm using an ordinary household freezer and others have reported better results using a more serious chest-type freezer.


----------

